# F-type roadster



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Went out for a spin yesterday (passenger) in an f-type roadster and I was very impressed. Despite being the bottom of the range 3 litre supercharged model it just had plenty of poke for a car that size and handling seemed pretty good. 
The noise of the exhaust was really nice especially in sport mode with all the popping noises it makes 

Would I pay 68 grand for one (if I had that cash) - probably not. But here's hoping for some legendary jaguar depreciation and in 3 years time it might be a different proposition


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

They do look very cool, a long way from the Arthur Daley image that always comes in my head.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lovely looking motors wouldn't say no to one 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

The coupe appeared on the forecourt of my local Jaguar dealership this week and frankly it is beautiful.

I'd have to try a drive in one and see if the ride is as harsh as it's reported to be but otherwise it's high on my list of aspirations. Now Tom Winsor has robbed out my pension pot it could be a realistic cheaper alternative to the Aston Vantage I'd been dreaming of.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Love the F-Type ad with the British villians. The jag-war sounds great :twisted:


----------



## Noe (Apr 1, 2014)

Only new on here but was browsing through 

- Matt B - the range version you say you went out in is actually one of the better choice. Now or in future. The V6S for driving would be the other great choice. The V8 ... its sounds great but just doesn't stack up vs competition ... boxster S will chew it driven properly :lol:

Depreciation in a few years for these will be the same as most, not perhaps as jags in prior years or the XK now that its discontinued

but for pure sound the F has a great cackle n spittle straight out of the box :lol:

Though whether you like the old school just sitting wafting around in the old XK8 is a blast too ..... the dash makes you cringe and some of that switch gear, ouch, but even though its old and dated its WAY better than most Japanese cars interiors which are pure awful plastics 

[smiley=book2.gif] right back to my days online works !


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

When Jaguar built the F-Type they took a 911 to bits and made everything better... the only Porsche that might keep up is the turbo which is £30k more than a top spec F-Type R... if I was in that market I wouldnt think twice before I bought one...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

firediamonduk said:


> When Jaguar built the F-Type they took a 911 to bits and made everything better... the only Porsche that might keep up is the turbo which is £30k more than a top spec F-Type R... if I was in that market I wouldnt think twice before I bought one...


Not so.

Letter in current Autocar mag notes the F type coupe with 375 bhp got spanked by the 345 bhp 911 in their test, and it weighs in at 1755kg, 310kg more than the 911. That's a shedload for a compact sports coupe. Lovely looking car, I like it, but holy shot. That's a lot of bulk, and obviously not as good a 911 copy as they thought. I didn't buy the issue with the test so I don't know the specs for like-for-like comparison but it's hard to see how even a hefty optoins list would add that much more weight.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Exactly... Just because Jaguars PR people tell you they've taken a 911 apart to make every bit better doesn't mean they actually succeeded. If it was that easy, I'm sure Porsche would just do the same.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I would rather save some money and buy the F-type... unless you take it to a track you wouldnt exploit the weight difference... the auto box in the f is far better than the DSG box in the Porsche... the noise is the best noise I have ever heard from a car whereas I dont like the raspy racket that comes out of a Porsche and it is much nicer inside and out the the Porsche... just drove a F-Type 3.0S back from Cirencester to Bristol and had a massive smile on my face from start to finish and I dont think you would get that kind of fun in the serious sensible boring Porsche...


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Went for a spin a v8 roadster, noise was unbelievable. However, in regards to the gearbox, the PDK in the Porsche is on a whole different level to the one in Jag. Its regarded by most journalists as one of the best in the business along with DCT boxes offered in most newer BMWs


----------



## thehidboys (Dec 18, 2012)

I absolutely love it. Wish I had the spare 68k for one. Would I buy it, probably. But then for £68k you can also get a lot of other car for your money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There was talk of them eventually bringing out a 2 litre version for those who desire but are cash limited


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

What do you know. I've just found this in my Inbox .....
https://www.jaguarbooking.co.uk/ftyper/?campaignid=EVEVA30424&sreferrer=EVEVA30424


----------

